# Big Lebowski wallpaper



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 6, 2009)

My wife is a LCSW at Hope Hospice.  I made this quickie little desktop wallpaper to give her a laugh once in a while at work.  Her co-workers are all Lebowski fans.  :cheers:


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 6, 2009)

heehee, good one!


----------

